# Jeep



## craig (Dec 17, 2006)

I know there is 4 or more Jeep owners out there. Let's see them! Here is my recent purchase.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm game.

97 TJ SE, 4 cyl, 5 speed manual, dana 30 front(installing an aussie locker when I regear), dana 35 rear, 4.10 gears(soon to be 4.88's), Rubicon Express 3.5" suspension lift, 100watt KC Daylighters, 33x12.5 BFG AT's, Jeeperman Rocker guards, skidrow engine/oil pan skid, kilby steering box skid, 15x8 cragar soft 8's






Are you a member over at www.jeepforum.com?  My sn over there is Black Hills TJ.  I'm located in the Black Hills of SD...not too far from Wyoming.  Specs on your JK?  I'm personally not a fan of them.

btw...wclement7 snapped the shot


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 3, 2007)

And here's a shot I took while out on a club run.  Do you guys think the horizon cuts it in half in a bad way since I don't have much of the lower portion of the image rising up into the top?


----------



## craig (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice whip! Uhm... 3.8l v6...I like to look at is a blank canvas. At this point everything is factory except for a water bottle and air freshener.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 8, 2007)

Couple other shots


----------



## craig (Jan 8, 2007)

The shot of the Cherokee is out of control. I love the team of white Jeeps. What is that story? I plowed my Jeep through some snow this weekend. It was fun.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 9, 2007)

The teal XJ has 8" of lift and 35's, 4.88's, locked, and a V8.

There is only 1 white TJ..its the one one 33's.  The other's are silver.  They just happened to line up like that at the trailhead I suppose.


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like a blast. I can not wait for the summer. I have to check out the Jeep forum... 

I like the photos. Interesting perspective on all of them.


----------



## pyagid (Jan 11, 2007)

My XJ daily driver




4.5"s Lift, 33" BFG mts

My Dads CJ








and the link to his build up
http://www.yagid.com/dad.html  304, NP435, Dana 300, Factory 44 rear, Aussie lockers front and rear, 35"mtrs


and my old CJ which is undergoing a complete rebuild




in that picture had 2"s lift 33's amc 360 T-18.  After the rebuild it will have same motor tf727 tranny, Dana 60 rear, Dana 44 front, SOA on waggy springs with a 4" stretch

-Paul


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 11, 2007)

someday I will restore a CJ-5 or a CJ-8...nice rigs

My TJ is my DD as well


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's one shot, I have a ton more, but I'd have to dig for them.


----------



## craig (Jan 11, 2007)

Heavy duty!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's fun.

Hi Pinion Dana 60 front, Dana 70 rear, full detroits, custom long arm 4 link front suspension, leaf soa suspension rear.  About 10" lift, 39.5" tires.


----------



## craig (Jan 11, 2007)

Now I am having Jeep issues. I mean that I have always had beater Wagoneers. We had fun in them which somehow brings me to a brandy new Jeep and I am slightly nervous. Especially after seeing these photos.


----------



## pyagid (Jan 12, 2007)

craig said:


> Now I am having Jeep issues. I mean that I have always had beater Wagoneers. We had fun in them which somehow brings me to a brandy new Jeep and I am slightly nervous. Especially after seeing these photos.




Its a never ending addiction.  

Those new jeeps, with a little lift could fit some pretty big tires.  i think 4"s you could fit 37" tires.  and the Dana 44 in them is a heavier duty axle
http://www.jk-forum.com/





-Paul


----------



## memorex88 (Jan 12, 2007)

I miss my 90 YJ :cry:


----------



## MPowerM3 (Jan 13, 2007)

Thats my old Sahara with a two inch budget boost, ome shocks, kumho 31'' mud terrains and a lot of dirt.

Friends truck is a 93 sport cherokee on 3 inches of lift, 31'' truxxis mudders (about 5.5 re superflex on 33's)

I just bought a new to me 2004 sport, electric green, all the options. Another friend of mine is on 9+ inches of lift and 37'' tires, a total beast.

My new one.











1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 13, 2007)

pyagid said:


> Its a never ending addiction.
> 
> -Paul



JEEP:  Just Empty Every Pocket


----------



## kevin8x (Jan 14, 2007)

it is very big and heavy, i dont think i can drive them


----------



## pyagid (Jan 16, 2007)

MPowerM3 said:


> Thats my old Sahara with a two inch budget boost, ome shocks, kumho 31'' mud terrains and a lot of dirt.
> 
> Friends truck is a 93 sport cherokee on 3 inches of lift, 31'' truxxis mudders (about 5.5 re superflex on 33's)
> 
> ...



Where in CT are you?


----------



## MPowerM3 (Jan 17, 2007)

pyagid said:


> Where in CT are you?


 
Im in Milford, on the shore.


----------



## mysimplelife (Jan 18, 2007)

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/jamesdt007/100_0021.jpg

Me and my jeep


----------



## mysimplelife (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## Brokepilot (Feb 26, 2007)

Thought I would add this pic of my Jeep. My son and I took it out yesterday and had some fun.


----------



## craig (Feb 26, 2007)

Fun shots everyone!!!! I am certainly jealous. Has not gotten above 40 to take the top off. A lot of Forest service roads are closed until may 15 or there abouts. Took the windows off when I was in Boise last weekend that was slightly fun. Soon... I keep telling my self. Soon...


----------

